# Finished well From Hell Prop



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey all,
Minus the motor I have on order to animate the prop, the prop is finished and I thought id post some pictures of it. Ill be posting a vlog of the finishing processes of the build this coming Monday. Ill also be posting a night time look at the prop here in a week or 2.. Until then heres a couple of pictures of the finished prop.

Lights off look:
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1420&pictureid=17639

Lights on look:
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1420&pictureid=17638


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice prop - well done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

One mighty spooky well!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Turned out very nice, good work.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ramath look at you! A virtual newbie on the forum and already banging out such impressive props! Well done you! I think he is gruesome and awesome at the same time. (nice brick work too)


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL thanks pumpkin. im not to new ,, have been subscribed to these boards for just over a year , I find the boards to be a excellent source of info ,, I just don't post. something which drives Halstaff nuts. hes been at me since almost day one to start posting my stuff here.. when I asked him a while back what would be a good way to get more subscribers to my You Tube page he start in on posting here -) lol.. and yes im making it sound a lot worse than it was lol ,, halstaff a firm believer in these boards and I can see why. theres a lot of great people here ,, just like there is in the huant community over on you tube -)


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

*A night Time View*

Wanted to share A night time view of the completed and fully functional Well From Hell and Iron Maiden prop that I built for our new Torture chamber Display.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I love it, great action and the fog will make it even better.
To bad your to lazy to set it up thou,


----------

